# Double Check Those Online Wal-mart Ads!



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

That makes it VERY difficult to buy now doesn't it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Their like the "Soup Nazi" from Seinfeld.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

No soup for you!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

No *LAMP* for you!! Next!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Y-guy, I think you may have figured out why Walmart's sales have been down. Man, you may have just saved Christmas.









Brad


----------

